# im thinking of moving to turkey



## deniz kizi (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi,im new to this, so i hope ive done it right 

My husband (who is a turkish cypriot) and i have been living in northern cyprus for over 3 yrs, We are now thinking about moving to turkey and was wondering if there is any other TCs living in Turkey that read this forum if they can tell us,Do we need resident permits,visa's or permission to buy there.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Your husband does not but you will need a visa. For residency, check www. Emniyet.gov.tr police website.


----------

